# Cleaning The Black Tank Vent



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I discovered a really simple way to clean out the black tank vent, as we were loading up to head home this morning! It's an easy, 3-step procedure:

1. Hook-up Quickie-Flush
2. Turn on water
3. Get distracted doing other chores until you notice the geyser erupting from the top of your beloved Outback.

Now I know what you're thinking, _"why would anyone need to clean out the black tank vent?"_ Well, I thought about that too, and came up with a couple of reasons:

1. How do you know the vent really works, unless you send a powerful jet of water up through it?
2. Have you looked in your heating ducts? Imagine what the black tank vent looks like!
3. We all procrastinate when it comes to washing our beloved Outbacks. What better way to provide the proper motivation than showering the trailer with black water?

Now I have a date with a bucket, soap, and a brush...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

LMAO!!!

I actually thought this was something I should be doing!!

Steve


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

roy

yikes








i can't imagine the mess that made, sorry it had to happen.
where did you guys go camping









oh yeah, we picked up the trailer yesterday, still has to go back for the front decals.

darrel


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

What a horrible story but what a testimony to the tightness of your toilet seal.

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

OMG
All I could think of is the movie RV
Sorry to hear that,I hope it didn't do any damage inside.
I envy you for posting that,I don't think I would have had the courage to post it
Thanks for the lesson for everyone else not to get distracted when flushing the black tank
with the QF

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You are lucky at least 2 other people on Outbackers have done this and it popped the seal on the bottom of the toilet and made a bit of a mess in the trailer.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Hooked me in as well, thought I was missing out on doing something, great story though, sorry for the mishap!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I really DO want to see the pictures. I have a great mental picture in my mind, but real ones would be better.

...but I'm guessing you didn't stop to find the camera when you noticed what was going on.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

hands down! you win!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Now your other post makes more sense -- What's the dumbest thing you did.

Glad we can all sit here and laugh at your goof. Hope you'll be laughing too once it's all cleaned up.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Consider yourself lucky man. My distraction blasted the crapper right off the floor.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Consider yourself lucky man. My distraction blasted the crapper right off the floor.


Sorry to hear that Jim
Now that would have just p*** me off
Like they say things can always be worst









Don


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Good thing it cleaned the vent tube and your toilet seal was strong. Man, you were lucky. I always wondered what would happen if I left the quicky flush on too long. IMHO using the quicky flush is an art since it is up to you to decide when to dump or turn it off.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

HootBob said:


> OMG
> All I could think of is the movie RV


LMAO....just saw the RV movie last night and nearly busted a gut laughing...

Hope you're able to get all that







cleaned up!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I wondered what the inspiration for the movie was. Here I thought it was just some Hollywood screenwriter with an over-active imagination. Little did I know they were actually camped right next door to our own Scrib!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

One of the co-stars, Jeff Daniels, is an avid RVer and I'm sure he helped with some of the LoL moments.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

just use the air vent to help clean the tank..water comes down very fast and cleans it out right well.....dump station hose is long enough most off the time... the vent is seperate from the grey tank
Jon Tyler


----------

